# clunking sounds



## georgia31501 (Sep 26, 2010)

i just got a 06 gto about a month ago,my car makes a clunking sound,sounds like the drive shaft has alot of play or something,i think its only a low speeds like when im driving in a parking lot or something at low speeds like that,any other gtos have this,ive heard this is how the gto are but i want to see if it is or do i need to fix something


----------



## Noob1986 (Jan 9, 2010)

That was happening to me when i would get stuck in traffic on the highway or, like you said, in parking lots. For me it was a simple fix, i just took it to the shop and had them change the rear diff fluid, and i haven't had the problem since. :cheers


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

This happens to me as well, but I have a rebuilt beefed up A4 trans and a 373 diff, so I expect a few clunks every now and again; that being said I still dont get them all that often. Might want to get the diff fluid checked like suggested above.


----------



## pctek (Jul 18, 2010)

georgia31501 said:


> i just got a 06 gto about a month ago,my car makes a clunking sound,sounds like the drive shaft has alot of play or something,i think its only a low speeds like when im driving in a parking lot or something at low speeds like that,any other gtos have this,ive heard this is how the gto are but i want to see if it is or do i need to fix something


Yea I had this from day one when I bought my 05 a4 yj about 3 months ago, you mostly hears the clunking when the car or should say the drivetrain/diff got warm or hot then it starts making the noise when you ,mostly at low speeds like slowing down then giving gas etc etc. 

Dont know if you notice it but with mine when the car/drivetrain was cold and you drive it for about 10 minutes theres hardly any noise and clunking because the cold of the gear oil makes it thicker and more resistance for the moving parts making it quieter.

So yea start with chaning the rear diff with torco or gm gear oils.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

I think there's another noise as well. Just had my diff. fluid changed with Torco and man is it awesome....but what he's talking about is the driveshaft feels like it's flinging forward and clanking against more metal. Like banging 2 hammers together. That's just what I have at low speeds, maybe I'm wrong though too. Hope this helps because mine still does it (04 YJ M6)


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

BlackJackByte said:


> I think there's another noise as well. Just had my diff. fluid changed with Torco and man is it awesome....but what he's talking about is the driveshaft feels like it's flinging forward and clanking against more metal. Like banging 2 hammers together. That's just what I have at low speeds, maybe I'm wrong though too. Hope this helps because mine still does it (04 YJ M6)


My 06 is the same way and its the U-joint, gm told me its not servicable you have to replace the driveshaft at $1400 so im gonna run it awhile till it gets really bad and buy a 1 piece for 600.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

I love my aluminum drive shaft, just becareful with clearance. I don't know about others, but I had an issue with my stock resonator hitting my new one piece drive shaft when I went over large bumps, motivated me to getting my resonator removed lol


----------



## taylorb765 (Jun 11, 2010)

poof1887 said:


> I love my aluminum drive shaft, just becareful with clearance. I don't know about others, but I had an issue with my stock resonator hitting my new one piece drive shaft when I went over large bumps, motivated me to getting my resonator removed lol


First thing I did with my GTO was delete the resonator lol, just put in an x pipe yesterday with the muffler deletes it sounds amazing and not even that loud.


----------



## BlackJackByte (Aug 31, 2009)

taylorb765 said:


> First thing I did with my GTO was delete the resonator lol, just put in an x pipe yesterday with the muffler deletes it sounds amazing and not even that loud.


Tahnks to both of you guys because thats a problem I've had from the get go. Think I'll have a problem with clearance with a Corsa Sport 05-06 exhaust set-up?

Also, what are some good driveshafts to loom at besides BMRs? Thanks.


----------



## poof1887 (Sep 21, 2010)

U shouldn't have any clearance problems. Just don't put the stock resonator on, which wouldn't make much sense anyway lol. 
Just and FYI, that exhaust system will sound GREAT if u do a cat delete. And u'll feel a nice power boost when u get a tune for the cat delete.


----------

